# "The Look" C&C



## Destin (Aug 23, 2017)

Caught this shot tonight at a local motocross practice. The light during golden hour was great and allowed me to keep from blowing out the sky.. a rare occurrence at this track. Let me know what you think!

Also, this is the first shoot with my new D750.. definitely liking it so far!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2017)

Nailed it!


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 24, 2017)

I echo tireiron.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 24, 2017)

Perfection! He should pay a nice price for that one!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 24, 2017)

I suppose having some clods of dirt sailing toward the camera would be to much to ask for?  Nailed this one!


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! I knew instantly I had a good shot.. I'm just not sure about the processing I applied. And to me the whole thing is so crazy that it almost looks like a composite.


----------



## gckless (Sep 4, 2017)

Awesome shot! Good light, nice background, movement in the tires, you got it right.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback guys! I knew instantly I had a good shot.. I'm just not sure about the processing I applied. And to me the whole thing is so crazy that it almost looks like a composite.



Nicely done. I was actually thinking about suggesting to put it in PS and do a luminosity mask on a curves layer to bring down the exposure in the sky a little more. Then possibly copy and reverse it to bring up the exposure on the bike. (That would give it even more of a composite look.)


----------



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2017)

@Destin, Thought I would show you what I was referring to. Sort of like using high speed sync with lighting.


----------



## Destin (Sep 5, 2017)

ronlane said:


> @Destin, Thought I would show you what I was referring to. Sort of like using high speed sync with lighting.
> 
> View attachment 146373



I do like that man! I thought about pushing it farther but my attempts looked very fake. 

Nice work on that edit though!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > @Destin, Thought I would show you what I was referring to. Sort of like using high speed sync with lighting.
> ...



It was two layers in Photoshop using luminosity masks on curves layers. Check out youtube on that.


----------

